# 6 days and counting



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

i really cant belive its only six days until we start our new life in cyprus although it 31deg in uk at moment! thats about right lol just hope our two staffies settle in well thats our biggest worrie! think we are goning to the black velvet on the friday after we arrive in paphos does anybody know of any other good pubs were we can meet expats???


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

leigh1980 said:


> i really cant belive its only six days until we start our new life in cyprus although it 31deg in uk at moment! thats about right lol just hope our two staffies settle in well thats our biggest worrie! think we are goning to the black velvet on the friday after we arrive in paphos does anybody know of any other good pubs were we can meet expats???


Hi who are you using to transport your two staffies? We are moving over dog over in about 4 weeks time and are still deciding who to use to transport her.


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

leigh1980 said:


> i really cant belive its only six days until we start our new life in cyprus although it 31deg in uk at moment! thats about right lol just hope our two staffies settle in well thats our biggest worrie! think we are goning to the black velvet on the friday after we arrive in paphos does anybody know of any other good pubs were we can meet expats???




Hi Leigh good luck with the move 
My boyfriend and i are moving to Paphos in 4weeks time too. Cant wait, but still lots to sort out!!! You going to be working???? Be good to meet up with you as we dont know anyone over there!! I start work on aug 10th at a private clinic in paphos.

Pauline


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck with move,leigh.
Not long now Pauline , dot worry weather will still be hot lol


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> Hi who are you using to transport your two staffies? We are moving over dog over in about 4 weeks time and are still deciding who to use to transport her.


Hi Tammy!
we are flying with thomsonfly and we are taking them on the same flight we just had to buy some containers (vari-kennels) its cost 770 for flights and 120 for the kennels but its alot cheaper that way 
katy leighlane:


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

F1chick said:


> Hi Leigh good luck with the move
> My boyfriend and i are moving to Paphos in 4weeks time too. Cant wait, but still lots to sort out!!! You going to be working???? Be good to meet up with you as we dont know anyone over there!! I start work on aug 10th at a private clinic in paphos.
> 
> Pauline


 Hi pauline,
yeah ive got a job when i arrive while katy settles the dogs into there new life we will defo meet up for a drink as we dont know anybody yet, good luck with the move! we only have2 days left and we cant wait
Katy,leigh:clap2:


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

leigh1980 said:


> Hi Tammy!
> we are flying with thomsonfly and we are taking them on the same flight we just had to buy some containers (vari-kennels) its cost 770 for flights and 120 for the kennels but its alot cheaper that way
> katy leighlane:


We are going before our dog she will follow us out about 3 weeks later when the furniture arrives and we can move into the house. Our son will be taking her to the airport. We had looked at someone like Jet Set Pets but they seem expensive and we were looking at arranging it ourselves direct with the airline. We've got her pet passport and vari-kenel sorted already. Did you find it easy arranging it direct with the airline? By the way we always used to have staffies, our little dog we have now is a terrier cross.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

leigh1980 said:


> i really cant belive its only six days until we start our new life in cyprus although it 31deg in uk at moment! thats about right lol just hope our two staffies settle in well thats our biggest worrie! think we are goning to the black velvet on the friday after we arrive in paphos does anybody know of any other good pubs were we can meet expats???


Hi There, depending on your age we found a place when we were over in May on the coast rd between paphos and Coral Bay , its the expat social club most of the people are over 50 so its a bit old for me just yet but they were very very nice people they took the time to show us around, they do food ,have a bar, a free english library, theme nights etc there is a joining fee of about 50 euro a year i think it was but you might want to see for yourself.I am moving to Peyia/Coral Bay in 5 weeks so you never know we might bump into eachother whilst trying to find the expat life x


----------



## pauline888 (Jun 23, 2009)

*replyto moving to cyprus*



tammy123 said:


> Hi who are you using to transport your two staffies? We are moving over dog over in about 4 weeks time and are still deciding who to use to transport her.


I hope you meet some expats, but wouldnt it be a richer experience, meeting local poeople and becoming part of the community. You can meet british people at home lol...Perhaps learning a new language, eating new food, and enjoyng the new culture would give a more meaningful experience. pauline p.s. have a great relocation!


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> We are going before our dog she will follow us out about 3 weeks later when the furniture arrives and we can move into the house. Our son will be taking her to the airport. We had looked at someone like Jet Set Pets but they seem expensive and we were looking at arranging it ourselves direct with the airline. We've got her pet passport and vari-kenel sorted already. Did you find it easy arranging it direct with the airline? By the way we always used to have staffies, our little dog we have now is a terrier cross.


Hi Tammy
yes we found it very easy with the airline
cheers leigh


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

pauline888 said:


> I hope you meet some expats, but wouldnt it be a richer experience, meeting local poeople and becoming part of the community. You can meet british people at home lol...Perhaps learning a new language, eating new food, and enjoyng the new culture would give a more meaningful experience. pauline p.s. have a great relocation!


Yeah Pauline we are looking forwards to meeting the locals, we have kept in touch with one Cypriot guy we met on our trip there this year. Cant wait


----------

